# Don't build cairns.....



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=35800692&nid=1288&fm=home_page&s_cid=toppick2

"There seems to have been an uptick as we have seen an increase in visitation to public lands," Crandall said. "When someone comes along and builds (a cairn) for fun or to mark a side trail or for whatever other reason, it can confuse other hikers. And that can be a real problem in the desert. The land here can be very unforgiving and at the end of the day if you've been hiking a long way, cairns can start to look alike, trails can start to look alike. And that can lead to a very bad outcome."


----------



## Skally (Apr 20, 2012)

I went to arches National Park in April, and these things were everywhere. Like every 10 yards or so going in all directions. How anyone could navigate based off of them is beyond me. do yourself a favor and buy a GPS


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Fishlake is loaded with rock statues,dont know if they are cairns?Was told by a ranger down there that the old sheepherders built them out of boredom.Some pretty cool ones built like arches.


----------

